# TBT Gaming Magazine



## Conor (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to Master Crash for the Banner!

*Hello and welcome to the ''New and Updated'' TBT Gaming Magazine.
This is just an Introduction topic so you can see what will be covered in the magazine and where the idea for this came from.*

The Idea
_*DarthGohan1*_ was the original editor for TBTGM, he started this quite a while back and it became a success and gained a few fans.
Two weeks ago I started a topic, ''TBT Newsletter''.
DarthGohan1 posted and gave me a link to the ''old'' magazine and this is where I wanted to bring it back to life.
Just so you all know I Didn't steal this from Darth, he happily let me take on the role and we have been talking about this for the past week in PMs.

What to expect
Here is a list of what will be covered in the issues to come.

+ News - Most recent gaming news.
+ Upcoming Games - New games 
+ Reviews - Nintendo, PC, 360 and Sony game reviews
+ Best Buys - What games you should get
+ Stay Away - Games you should not buy
_
The Team_
*Conor* - Editor and Nintendo Reviews.
*AndyB* - 360 Reviewer ( 360 Reviews on hold)
*OddCrazyMe* - Gaming News
*SAMwich* - PS3 Reviewer
*john102* - Best Buys and Stay Aways
*Bacon Boy* - Multi-platform reviewer
_
No jobs currently open
_
Thats basically all the main content of the magazine.
Also in the Issue's I will be doing advertisements for free, if you would like to advertise please PM me and I'll put a small article at the end of the Issue.

Finally if you would like to write for TBTGM  please PM me and tell me why you would like too write for us.
Please do not ask to write if your grammar is poor, your application will be ignored.
*

Issues Published

Issue #1
Issue #2
Issue #3

Next Issue released Friday 11th September.

Thanks for reading.*


----------



## SamXX (Aug 5, 2009)

I can write with good grammar and I have a PS3 and a Wii. I can also help with graphics and layout...

If you want to take me on, let me know.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 5, 2009)

can i provide pictures?


----------



## Conor (Aug 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I can write with good grammar and I have a PS3 and a Wii. I can also help with graphics and layout...
> 
> If you want to take me on, let me know.


That does help that you've got a PS3, plus I know you've got good grammar.
I'll PM you Friday and give you some information.
@nook, I'll consider it.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 5, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant it'd help for the later date ;]
Thanks!
How will the magazine be presented? On a website, on a thread here?


----------



## Conor (Aug 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably make separate threads for each issue.
For the writers I'll reserve them posts.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

I could help with the New Wii Games. But maybe i won't I will think over the days.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

i'll help, i keep myself updated with nintendo power, ign, gamestop, 1-up


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 5, 2009)

Can I have a link to one of the old issues?

I want to see what kind of review you are going for.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Can I have a ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=255554/1/
> 
> Thats the old magazine from 2007.
> It just has Wii articles and Wii reviews so I've kinda added a bit more too it by bringing in 360 and PC reviews and previews.
> Theres still more I'm thinking of adding too.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love to help in the best way I can.  I think Samwhich deserves to have a job in it though, but I could probably make some comics.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I would love to help in the best way I can.  I think Samwhich deserves to have a job in it though, but I could probably make some comics.


Yeah,  I pretty much decided to give Sam the job.
I'll write your name down and on Friday I'll tell you if I would like you to help.


----------



## Robin (Aug 6, 2009)

I would love to write some stuff.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2009)

I think this should be pinned, does anyone agree?


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I would love to help in the best way I can.  I think Samwhich deserves to have a job in it though, but I could probably make some comics.


Aw thanks :]

@Conor: Are there any specific games you'd like me to review/preview?


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no not really   
I would just like you to review any PS3 game of your choice.
PM me your review and I'll post it in the Issue.

@TKD, Please send me your application through PM.
@Jason - Hopefully It'll get Pinned.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok when's the deadline for this months reviews?


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first Issue will be released on Saturday at about 6pm GMT so Friday or early Saturday would be good.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll get to work then :]

Good job I'm in GMT!


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah lol.

I've got a space open for a 360 writer.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

I've sent my review to you Conor :]
I can write more if you like, for Wii, DS or PS3.
Any suit.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

Good review for the first Issue Sam, I enjoyed reading through it.
At the moment I'll be doing Nintendo reviews (except DS), but later on I'll need someone to do DS reviews so I'll PM you when I need a DS review done.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

That's fine :]
I can PM you a list of games I have for all my consoles, and you can tell me what you have and I can do what you don't have if that makes sense.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

If you could make a list of PS3 and DS games for next week that would be helpful.


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

I can help. I have a 360, Wii, DS, and some PC stuff. Besides, I Haz Ecsellint graamer.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

hey i got a suggestion there can be a section called game of the day?
also can i be the picture provider. and,im actually pretty good at figuring out upcoming games like i bet u dont know theres gonna be game and watch dsiware in japan.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone who wants to help please send me a PM.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> If you could make a list of PS3 and DS games for next week that would be helpful.


Ok, that's fine :]


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of releasing the first Issue early.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Yeah lol.
> 
> I've got a space open for a 360 writer.


Well I have a 360.
And I'm trying to write some things right now, and well I'd be happy to offer a hand.


----------



## Conor (Aug 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Andy, your the 360 reviewer, if you want.


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can help with some of the best and worst buy stuff if you want.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got a nice gaming PC, so I offer my services if you need anything PC related.


----------



## Conor (Aug 7, 2009)

I've sent you two PMs.
First Issue is now up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 7, 2009)

Can I do PS3/PSP Reviews? o:


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 7, 2009)

What are you looking for now?


----------



## Conor (Aug 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Can I do PS3/PSP Reviews? o:


SAMwich is already doing PS3 reviews.
Plus I'm not publishing handheld reviews atm.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, seems as though journalism has finally come back to TBT.   

I'll gladly help do anything you guys might need. (Editorials, news stories, stick figure comics )


----------



## Conor (Aug 7, 2009)

A stick figure comic would bring some humor in to the magazine 
Okay Odd, I've got a job for you (Pm)


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 7, 2009)

I recall being a member of the original team for this...

Wow...that Baten Kaitos article seems like I wrote it ages ago. 

I've got a Wii, PS2, and DS...the only thing I've bought recently was Wii Sports Resort, but if you need a hand with any reviews, I'll be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Conor (Aug 7, 2009)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I recall being a member of the original team for this...
> 
> Wow...that Baten Kaitos article seems like I wrote it ages ago.
> 
> I've got a Wii, PS2, and DS...the only thing I've bought recently was Wii Sports Resort, but if you need a hand with any reviews, I'll be glad to lend a hand.


Soon I'll be publishing hand held reviews so you can do DS if you want and Tom can do PSP too.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 9, 2009)

I would love to review DS games.... Otherwise, I have a Wii, 360, Gamecube, and Gameboy advance. An idea I have is two people with the same game can each write a review, have it be a sort of battle review. They each give opinions on graphics, gameplay, controls, etc. and give their scores


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I would love to review DS games.... Otherwise, I have a Wii, 360, Gamecube, and Gameboy advance. An idea I have is two people with the same game can each write a review, have it be a sort of battle review. They each give opinions on graphics, gameplay, controls, etc. and give their scores


I had an Idea similar to that. It was sort of a Tag Team review if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

I could do some Wii and DS (PC maybe) if i could.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 9, 2009)

when can i write my articles?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> when can i write my articles?


I'm not liking your attitude at the moment.
I don't even know if I'm going to accept anymore.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 9, 2009)

im gonna write for future games.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry for writing it again but:

I could do some Wii and DS (PC maybe) if i could.
And i only own DSi, Wii and a PC. (Plus an old Xbox, but that won't come in handy right now xP)


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> im gonna write for future games.


Your not ''gonna'' write anything.
I haven't decided if I want anymore writers.
@Ryan, I saw your first post. I'm still deciding.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok ^^

Sry to doublepost that then...


----------



## Conor (Aug 12, 2009)

For the next Issue on Friday there will be 3 reviews, the Best Buys and Worst Buys will hopefully be in the Issue too.
So to clarify ..

One Nintendo review (Maybe)
One PC review
One DS review 
and Best Buys and Worst Buys.


----------



## Wooty McWoot (Aug 12, 2009)

meh why not

ima do alotta playthroughs, maybe we can show em?


----------



## Conor (Aug 14, 2009)

Issue 2 has been released btw.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 14, 2009)

So i didn't get a spot right?


----------



## Conor (Aug 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> So i didn't get a spot right?


Nothings been decided.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 14, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok ^^

And i finally downloaded that Flipnote thingy majing


----------



## Sky master (Aug 14, 2009)

ill help!
ill do updates on things like the (if you have one) Animal Crossing:City Folk Updates.
Like DCLs to come and hints and tips.


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 15, 2009)

ill help if you want, ill'd do mario kart events and tips and how to unlock things


----------



## Conor (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like there's going to be a big Issue this Friday : D


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

No offence or anything, but if you want people to use good grammer while filling out the application, you should probably use the word to instead of too.

too is for like "Me too!"
to is like "To the donut shop!" 

Ooohh... I want a donut now!


----------



## Caleb (Aug 17, 2009)

I have PC, PS3, Wii, and when i get a chance to go to Gamestop ill be getting an Xbox360. I would like to be a writer for multi-platform games if that is what you need.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

All those newer users wanting to sign up are you sure you'll be consistent with the updates? Or are you just gonna do one issue and go "man this is boring, i'm quitting"?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked which one I'll work on. Writing it right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeeeah, I'll sign up.

I can record videos and show new footage of Japanese/American WiiWare and VC.

I'll fill an app tomorrow. I'm Mobile.


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh cool.


----------



## Conor (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> All those newer users wanting to sign up are you sure you'll be consistent with the updates? Or are you just gonna do one issue and go "man this is boring, i'm quitting"?


Exactly what I was thinking   

Also if you want to write an article please talk to me through PM.


----------



## Conor (Aug 21, 2009)

Update:

Todays Issue is delayed till tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Conor (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I think its about time I update you all.

First off I want to apologize Issue 4 hasn't been released for quite a while now, I'm going to say I've been busy with school (Which I have), even though that excuse is used way too much.

Hopefully the Issue 4 will be out sometime next week, all I need is one for review for the issue so please feel free to send me one via PM.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

